# my cervelo r2.5 broke



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

they will probably give me an r3. if they do, i will sell it and get something different. i'm considering the 565 or the 585.

does anybody have any real-world comparisons between the r2.5 and either of these 2 Look bicycles?


----------

